# Mike Oldfield - Return to Ommadawn (2017)



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2017)

Στις 20 Ιανουαρίου ο _*Μάικ Όλντφιλντ*_ κυκλοφόρησε ένα νέο άλμπουμ με τίτλο _*Return to Ommadawn*_. Όπως φαίνεται κι από τον τίτλο του, είναι πνευματικός διάδοχος του δεύτερου άλμπουμ του, του _*Ommadawn (1975)*_. Για όποιον δεν ξέρει τον Όλντφιλντ, να θυμίσω ότι το πρώτο του άλμπουμ ήταν το _*Tubular Bells*_, που έγινε το θέμα του _*Εξορκιστή*_ και ήταν η πρώτη κυκλοφορία της δισκογραφικής εταιρείας _*Virgin*_.


Το _*Ommadawn*_ του 1975 είναι περίεργο άλμπουμ. Είναι ένα μείγμα progressive rock, folk και αφρικανικών πινελιών (με έντονη των παρουσία αφρικανικών τυμπάνων). Το άλμπουμ έχει μόνο δύο κομμάτια, ένα για κάθε πλευρά του βινυλίου, δηλαδή είναι ένα συνεχόμενο ορχηστρικό κομμάτι. Αν και πλέον εκτός μέηνστρημ κουλτούρας, όταν κυκλοφόρησε έγινε μεγάλη επιτυχία και θεωρείται ένα από τα καλύτερα έργα του.


Η «Επιστροφή» του Όλντφιλντ στο _*Ommadawn*_ είναι ακριβώς αυτό: επιστροφή στα πρώτα ορχηστρικά του άλμπουμ και στο στυλ μουσικής που έγραφε τότε. Το άλμπουμ αυτό ήταν μια τεράστια έκπληξη για μένα, γιατί δεν πίστευα ότι θα επέστρεφε ποτέ σ' αυτήν την εποχή του ο Μάικ Όλντφιλντ. Παρότι σαφώς λιγότερο μελαγχολικό σε τόνο, πιο χαρούμενο, το _*Return to Ommadawn*_ ακολουθεί τις συνταγές του προκατόχου του, με πολύ λίγες μελωδίες στην 45λεπτη διάρκειά του, που επαναλαμβάνονται σε θεματικές διαφοροποιήσεις και με πολλά διαφορετικά όργανα.


Δεν υπάρχουν γκεστ μουσικοί στο _*Return to Ommadawn*_. Όλα τα μουσικά όργανα τα παίζει ο ίδιος ο Μάικ Όλντφιλντ, η παραγωγή είναι δική του, η σύνθεση δική του και σε ένα σημείο ακούγεται η δική του φωνή (αν και περιλαμβάνονται δύο σαμπλαρισμένα κομμάτια χορωδίας από το αρχικό _*Ommadawn*_).


Η αίσθηση που μου άφησε είναι εξαίσια. Ο Όλντφιλντ δεν έχει χάσει το μουσικό του ταλέντο ούτε την επαφή του με την μουσική που έφτιαχνε κάποτε. Στην διάρκεια του άλμπουμ ακούγονται μελωδίες που θυμίζουν το _*Ommadawn*_, το _*Amarok*_, το _*Incantations*_, ίσως το _*Tubular Bells*_, το _*Voyager*_, το _*Five Miles Out*_ όλα δοσμένα με μια πιο αισιόδοξη νότα, αναδίδοντας μια πιο σίγουρη οπτική για την ζωή. Φαίνεται να μην υπάρχει ο θυμός και η βαθιά μελαγχολία του _*Ommadawn*_ του 1975 ούτε και η εκρηκτική κλιμάκωση που υπήρχε στο τέλος των δύο μερών εκείνου του άλμπουμ.


Πραγματικά, ίσως είναι ένα από τα 3-4 καλύτερα έργα του. Δεν είχα τόσο υψηλές προσδοκίες όταν πρωτοδιάβασα ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει το _*Return to Ommadawn*_. Είναι καθαρός, ανόθευτος, παιχνιδιάρης Μάικ Όλντφιλντ, νοσταλγικός, γλυκός και ευχάριστος. Το τέλος του άλμπουμ τα συνοψίζει άψογα όλα αυτά.


Μπορώ να πω ότι με ικανοποίησε απολύτως, σε αντίθεση με το _*Oxygene 3*_ του Ζαν Μισέλ Ζαρ που μου άφησε μια αίσθηση ανολοκλήρωτου.


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2017)

Mike Oldfield Story (BBC Documentary)






:up:


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2017)

*Mike Oldfield “Tubular Bells” Live at the BBC 1973 (high quality - remastered)*

Remastered live studio performance of Tubular Bells Part 1 for BBC TV '2nd House', filmed on 30 November 1973, originally broadcast on BBC2 on 1 December, with a cast including Oldfield, his brother Terry (flute), Fred Frith (and other members of Henry Cow), Steve Hillage, Pierre Moerlen, Tom Newman, Mike Ratledge, Mick Taylor, Karl Jenkins and others. It includes a new part for oboe.


----------

